# Viola or Violin... GUITAR!!!!



## WalterJ

Here is what has happened

My wife has talked to her friend the Cellist and they have come to the conclusion (mainly my wife) that I use to play Classical guitar and I still own my classical guitar so I should go back and start lessons in Classical guitar again if I really want to play classical music again. And then if I still want to play the violin in a few months then my wife has said she will buy one for me and then her friend will look into finding me a violin teacher. Basically I have to prove this is what I want. 

So now I wait to see who is teaching classical guitar. I have no problem with this decision and I do understand where the better half is coming from on this so I will play the game. 

Thanks for all the help from all that replied to my copious questions in my other posts.

I have decided it is likely I will choose Violin over the Viola and again I am not sure why it just feels like that is what I should choose.

WalterJ


----------



## hawk

Hi Walter,
Boy in some ways you sound like me...

I play flute (build them too) and have done so for near 20 years. some years ago I "NEEDED" a harp and after about 8 years of making trips to the music store just to play theirs my family/friends/music store/harp maker conspired to make a gift to me for my 45th birthday. For three years I played it but then hit a wall and I have not touched it since. I keep thinking it will happen but I know what I need is someone to give me guidence...

So I continue to play my flutes and search for the right teacher who will meet my needs. I do not read or write music and not sure if I want to learn. Some of the greatest musicians were blind...not that I am a great musician.

I am glad that your wife has offered a suggestion to your quandry that sounds like it will work for you. Also that you remain open and it is still possible for you to explore the violin as another tool for musical expression.
I find that the other instruments in my home though not directly related to flute help in developing my musical skills.

Anyway this reply probably has gone well away from what I intended to write ...ahhh well.

Happy Music Making


----------



## Ephemerid

I know you've said before Walter that you don't feel particularly proficient at the guitar right now, but you've already got some familiarity with the instrument so maybe its a good idea to stick with it & see where you go? Only time will tell of course.  But it sounds like a good idea I think. 

Maybe getting some CDs/mp3s of some classical guitar might help give you some extra motivation as well? 

Believe me, I understand the whole existential music crisis too! LOL

~josh


----------



## david johnson

'Believe me, I understand the whole existential music crisis too! LOL'

i don't. sorry. 
trumpet is home base for me. from there i've branched to singing, banjo, hammer dulcimer, and others. it just keeps being both fun and useful.

dj


----------



## BuddhaBandit

david johnson said:


> trumpet is home base for me. from there i've branched to singing, banjo, hammer dulcimer, and others.
> dj


How do you like the dulcimer? I've wanted to learn for a while but havn't been sure whether I'd like it or not.


----------



## G-string

i have been playing the appalacian and hammered dulcimer for roughly 35 years and i think thats they are just swell,i also hav a courting dulcimer. i bet you didnt know that the word dulcimer comes from the Latin dulcis or "sweet" and the Greek melos, meaning "song" i think it is such a lovely connotation to the instrument and quite frankly gain climaxual tremendous pleasure from it, i thoutroughly recomend it buddah bandit


----------



## julianp

*It's the Sound*

Chossing an instrument should be a heart decision. Which instrument makes the sound that sets your heart a flutter?

Check out my website for more details:

http://www.learn-theory-music.com/musical-instruments-children.html


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I play guitar but only a little classical. I dont really know what to tell you I am afraid if I go to a (pole up the @$$) teacher they will force reading music on me and that would send me back to the beginning of all that I have learned


----------



## James

Violin, all the way!


----------



## d.kowlesar

julianp said:


> Chossing an instrument should be a heart decision. Which instrument makes the sound that sets your heart a flutter?
> 
> Check out my website for more details:
> 
> http://www.learn-theory-music.com/musical-instruments-children.html


Very true statement. I play the piano because of the passion I have for it. Something that has a deep reach to my soul (I sound soppy!)


----------

